# Reliable Brute 750?



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok.. I bought my Brute because I rode a buddies and LOVED the power..

However.. the more I read about this machine and it's "glass jaw".. I wonder if I haven't made a mistake..

I've owned my Honda (Rancher 2WD ES) since '02. It now has over 8,000 miles on it, and still runs like a top. I've spent less than 500 bucks on repairs since I bought it new. I run the crap out of it...... daily.

I'd imagine the A-arms are getting loose.. but I don't really notice. It does about 50 MPH flat out .... and I've done that for extended periods of time.. LOTS.

Granted.. it doesn't have the power to break things like axles & stuff.. but believe me.. if it was gonna break.. it would've.


All the comments I read about the Brute have me concerned.. rear mainseal leaks, oil consumption ( I haven't noticed that yet..), overheating, A-arm bushings wearing out at 500 miles (mine have some slop at 950) etc, etc, etc....

_*The way I use my ATV's;*_
I don't submerge my machine, I could ford a few streams occasionally, but chances are the water won't get much past the floorboards. I trail ride _a lot_, I use it on my small farm to irrigate, pull a harrow, pull a trailer (daily) , and unlike my 2WD Rancher, I plan on putting a snow plow on it in the winter. I maintain my machines on a regular basis. I change the oil/filter every 100 hours or so. I pay close attention to the rest of it as well.
I am addicted to the power of my Brute. It would be tough to go backwards..

*The question;*

Did I buy the wrong ATV? _What do I need to do to this machine to make it a long term *reliable* farm/trail biach?_


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I can't speak for everyone or every quad, however, those of us that typically have the most trouble and have to do constant repairs to our Brutes have big lifts and bigger tires and use our quads in lue of boats. That type of riding will make any quad old before its time. If you keep is pretty much stock and mainly use it for what Kawasaki designed it for and also do your regular maintenance it should last you a long time and make you very happy.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i agree as long as you stay close to stockish and take care of it you shouldnt have a prob had mine for a year before i did anything to it with no probs did alot of trails and light mud but then i got the bug and starting modding it and overall mines still pretty reliable but it has left me stuck 2times since i've modded it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I can easly say mine has been very dependable. 3300 miles on it and no major issues just the normal minor ones. Like any machine, take care of it, use your head and don't gut or bypass the little issues, fix them. 

The Brute has the power to break things where many others just don't. Practice thumb control.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I've had several Hondas and while yes for par they were more reliable than the brute, my Forman was flipped twice and sunk 6-7 times. Our old fourtrax "the bike that can't be killed" was sunk 4-5 times and flipped three times. We did plenty of repairs on both. When I put 28's on the Forman I started having more and more problems. Buddies have had the can ams and grizzlies and artic cats. Never had a buddy with a suzuki ride with me.

But the bigger the bike the more maintenance. 

The bigger the lift the more maintenance. 

The bigger the tires the more maintenance.

The more aggressive tire the more maintenance.






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

I will admit... Like with my streetbike, I have an issue with wrist/thumb control. If I have power, I'm gonna use it.

I don't plan on doing any performance mods. I'd like to put a set of ss212's on it at some time, but other than that, any mods will be for function and reliability. This machine will not be getting a lift kit... I love to slide on gravel roads.

I'm already thinking about replacing the a-arm bushings, but are there any other preventative mods I should do for long term reliability?


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Install grease zerks when you replace the bushings. Snorkels are a good idea if you spend a fair amount of time in water.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

mjn said:


> ..... are there any other preventative mods I should do for long term reliability?


IMO an oil cooler will be the mod to give you the most long term reliability. I don't have one on my Brutes yet, but it's on my "to do" list


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree with everything said here... Most of us that deal w/ the problems you mentioned are for the reasons that Gumby noted above... It's %95 operator inflicted. lol

And NMK is definitely who you should look to.. He rides more like you probably than anyone else here will. So his story should speak for their reliability, when you arent riding them through 4'-6' deep ponds every trip out like the rest of us... lol


----------



## bfbrian (Dec 20, 2010)

I bought my 06 in Sepmber of 05. I use mine for hunting and rippin on trails. It is bone stock,except for tires and wheels. I run 27 inch MST's. I have never had anything break or fail on me,but I maintain it regularly and take care of it. I have never had any oil seals leak or any major problems. I did repair the buss connectors not long after I got it. The upper A Arm bearings are the only thing I had to fix at about 400 miles,and I put ASR tie rods on it at the same time. It has been a very good bike for me.


----------



## 2011BruteForce750 (Oct 30, 2011)

+1 on the oil cooler.. it massively increases reliability and longevity.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

mjn, remember it's not how you get knocked down, it's how you get back up that counts. Half the fun of dealing with a Brute is working on it with advice from your MIMB forum buddies to keep that Brute purring. That's why this forum exists. Hell, mine's down right now but she'll be running soon enough. That's what most of us do here...work on 'em.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Rack High said:


> mjn, remember it's not how you get knocked down, it's how you get back up that counts. Half the fun of dealing with a Brute is working on it with advice from your MIMB forum buddies to keep that Brute purring. That's why this forum exists. Hell, mine's down right now but she'll be running soon enough. That's what most of us do here...work on 'em.


Understood. I have no issue working on stuff, but I'd rather be working on one of my old motorcycles... my ATV is not just another toy, it's my daily TOOL.

This forum is by far the best I've found for good info. It was because of a member here that I was able to fix my fuel pump last week.

So far;
1.) Oil cooler
2.) Zerks & upgraded a-arm bushings


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^:agreed:....I spend a lot of time working on mine lol. I have 2 brutes....MY 08 750 thats listed in my signature, its got a big lift under it and a little tinkering done to the motor and it lives in the 4'+ deep stuff most of the time. Seals are the main problem I have out of it other than the occasional electrical bug. It gets rode hard, but very seldom put up wet, I try my best to stay on top of it....even if it means it has to be "down" for a month or two.
The other brute is the one the ole lady rides: 05 brute 750, its got just a 2" lift, 29.5 swamplites, just got snorks 2 months ago, and full HMF exhaust. Its currently still running all the original seals and axles, only problem I've had from it was the BUSS connector...and thats not uncommon. It doesn't get rode like my 08, its more of a trail bike and only dives into the occasional mud hole when shes in the right mood.
Definitely can have a dependable brute, but like everybody said, once you mod them for the mud and begin using them for that then thats when the work begins.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree with the oil cooler. Not only does it help keep the Brute cooler, but it adds around a quart MORE oil.  These things do get hot in the summer time cruising the trails, I've never overheated my Brute, but the fan blows hot enough air that you don't wanna wear shorts.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

The only problems out of mine were caused by the owner before me. The only things that have broken on me that were my fault were tierod ends, and a few wireing problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

